# pine bench



## discounthunter (Sep 26, 2012)

made this bench from a nice storm damaged pine. all rough cut on an alaskan mill,rough sanded(down to 150) sealed with water seal.bottom support is a wedged mortise and tenon joint,top and seat are screwed and uncovered(holes not filled) so it can be tighted and the wood shifts.
dimesions are 6ft long,29"tall,18" wide on the feet,seat is 16".wood was 8/4(feet),6/4(seat),and 5/4(back).


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool bench. Are those Cypress knees standing around?


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Cool bench. Are those Cypress knees standing around?



lol,yes. was able to cut some an a piece of a hunting lease prior to the rain reflooding it. they are now being made into door stops.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 28, 2012)

Really nice bench! I like it.


----------



## twoclones (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the mortise and tenon joints. Really must start doing those myself...


----------

